# How to use implicit ssl in lftp or gftp?

## edc

I have to connect to a windows FTP server via implicit ssl. Both lftp and gftp are emerged with USE="ssl". However I could not make both of them work. Any helps? Thanks

----------

## codergeek42

In gFTP (I don't use lFTP, so I wouldn't know about that), there shoudl be a pull-down menu that has "FTP" as its initial option. Set that to SFTP, and connect.

----------

## edc

Thanks, but, the menu includes: ftp, http, https, local and ssh2, not sftp.

Here is the info when I try ftp:

no signal. 

Here is the info when I try http:

431 Unable to negotiate secure command connection.

When I try https:

Connected to xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:88 (yes the port is 88 instead of the typical 990)

Error with certificate at depth: 0

Issuer = /CN=ftp.Serv-U.com/L=Helenville/ST=WI/O=RhinoSoft.com/C=US/emailAddress=support@serv-u.com/OU=Software

Subject = /CN=ftp.Serv-U.com/L=Helenville/ST=WI/O=RhinoSoft.com/C=US/emailAddress=support@serv-u.com/OU=Software

Error 18:self signed certificate

Disconnecting from site xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

When I try ssh2:

Running program ssh -e none -p 88 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx "echo -n xsftp ;  sftp-server"

then nothing happens. 

Thanks.

----------

## edc

Anyone knows an answer? Thanks.

----------

## jjlit

The man page for lftp describes numerous ssl settings.  

One i suggest looking into and trying is ftp:ssl-allow true, but it says that if you compiled with USE="ssl" that should be on by default.  Type debug before trying to connect to get all the server output and exact error message and maybe somone else can help you further.

----------

## maiku

When you are connecting with lftp and trying to use sftp make sure to use sftp as the protocol and not ftps.  eg:

open sftp://user@host

If you use ftps it won't run your designated program for sftp.

Turn debug on by typing "debug" to see about any more problems.

----------

## j-m

OMG. SFTP != FTPS. In fact, it´s a completely different protocol! SFTP uses SSH, FTPS uses FTP. 

Would you people mind to have a look at what´s this actually about before totally confusing the person who asked the question?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

